# Shok Industries SQ Ground Pounder, My personal Daily Ride



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

Its finally time to get my personal truck done up as a demo truck 

Down here in Singapore, cars cost a bomb ( literally) and well, my daily ride has to also be my work ride and my demo ride 

I drive a Mitsubishi L200 Triton. Its not sold over in the US, but its available over in Europe, South America and Australia 

As much i would love to own a Tundra crewmax V8, our laws on vehicles suxs balls down here 

The engine is 2.5L Turbo Diesel. 

Trucks a Dual Cab.

Here's some pics of the truck bone stock.

The dam dealers here basically rip you off and sell you the most basic version of the truck ( trucks arnt so popular down here)



















Truck looked horrible when i first got it. But thanks to eBay, i brought in a bunch of goodies for the truck 

My plan for this truck is simple. It will be a SQ Ground Pounder.

Why SQ? Down here, competition SQ is big. But i'm a bass head.

There have always been people saying " you cant have a SQ car that gets loud", So basically i'm here to prove them wrong.

This is what's going into the truck

Deck: Alpine #F1 DVI 9990 + H9990 Processor

Speakers: Ground Zero GZPC 165 kit + GZPM 100 mid range ( 3 way active)

Front stage amps: Ground Zero Reference 4xs ( tweets + mid range) + Ground Zero 2xs ( mid bass)

Woofers: SHok 2.5k 18" x 2 

Woofer amps : Shok Big Daddy ( Aka 8.5k)

Batteries: ABX AGM batteries, 75 aH, x 10 pieces

Power Cable: Shok Reference Pro 5285 CCA cable through out

RCA and Signal cable : SHok FLO series

Alternator : Mechman 270A charging at 15.2v daily

For SQ comps there will be a smaller 10" woofer fabricated somewhere up front just for the competition ( 18" will be off).

keep a look out for more info!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, first thing that had to go were the ****ty ass tyres and rims.

The main thing was, i got a set of rims for like $300 ! 

So it was off to get some new rubber. 

I opted for the Yokohama Geolander, 265/70/16 ( rims were 16")



















After i installed the tyres, i figured out why the owner sold them to me for cheap











rims had a -50 offset, making them SUPER ILLEGAL on the local roads!

looked nice though











after driving around with them for a day, i got super paranoid ( got many thumbs up from fellow SUV drivers on the road), they had to go until i found out how to get them covered up!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

MMMMMMM...GZ Ref XS Amps!! Pics or they aren't real!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

cool truck. weird looking though. reminds me of a subaru baja;


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

Stock wheels and tires looked much better, cannot wait to see this install.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

How do the XS compare to the regular Reference amps? How do the Reference amps compare to others?


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

nigeDLS said:


> How do the XS compare to the regular Reference amps? How do the Reference amps compare to others?


the XS is actually the smaller power version and more affordable version of the regular reference amp

the big reference amps have a ton more power, more control.

the xs amps also sound awesome too!

we put up the 4xs against a sinfoni prestigo a few weeks back on a passive setup, the 4xs came out tops 

this is the most awesome SQ amp that we've ever had to chance to play with


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I was contemplating switching my DLS TA2's and A6 for a pair of Reference 4's, but decided against it. Instead i have sent them to Gordon aylor for some upgrades.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

dude,

should have gotten the reference 4s.

that amp is a beast of an amp.

what i like about that amp is the " weight", ie, the sound is effortless.

it just beens packing and packing . I dont mean in the boom boom sense, but the dynamics of the amp, is just wow!

its an extremely musical amp


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll see how the TA2's sound next week when they go back in, otherwise i may take a gamble.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

nigeDLS said:


> I'll see how the TA2's sound next week when they go back in, otherwise i may take a gamble.


Alright man 

but the Reference 4 + reference 2 combo will be awesome  heheh


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Would do, but i don't have enough room. Was thinking half a Ref 4 bridged on a 4 ohm sub, then 6 channels for 3 way active fronts.

Four Reference 2's would be awesome!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

nigeDLS said:


> Would do, but i don't have enough room. Was thinking half a Ref 4 bridged on a 4 ohm sub, then 6 channels for 3 way active fronts.
> 
> Four Reference 2's would be awesome!


that's the downside of the reference, too dam big

check out the reference xs. these amps pack a punch too


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Mmmm I love the way those ground zero speakers look.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi guys,

sorry for going missing for awhile, been busy with work 

Anyway, here's some more pics of the install.

I had a new set of fenders shipped in together with some bush rangers rubber fenders to cover up the wheels so that the truck will be more " road legal".

So here's some pics of the truck's exterior done up



















I came across this stock evo 9 intercooler on one of the local forums for like $80, so went ahead and had it installed

Truck's chipped up to around 200hp and 500nm torque. gonna need to power to haul around daily what i have planned inside 

stock intercooler


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

next up was my alternator upgrade.

I had mechman make me a 270A alternator. Since my truck is not available in the US, i had to send him an alternator for matt to customs build the whole alternator for me.

Bad thing about this truck is that its a ***** to remove the alternator


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

this is what the alternator's gonna charge 



















I would have loved to run some XS Power, but shipping them to my location would just be insane. 

I worked with a local distributor on these batteries. they are ABX AGM batteries, 75aH a piece  so 10 pieces in the back, 1 95AH one up front 

Done with all the boring stuff, next up, all the audio goodies!

stay tuned!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Mechman 270 on the Shok truck! - YouTube


----------



## JCoffey (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking good! If I ever make my way over there to visit my ex wife who lives there now, I'll have to get in touch with you to see this work of art system in person! (Seriously, if you ever run into a puerto rican chick from Brooklyn NY living in Singapore, chances are its my ex unless you have a lot of Puerto Ricans in Singapore hahaha)


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking good so far. Nice to see an example of the aftermarket auto sound industry active in other parts of the world.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am shocked they allow you to modify a car in the Soviet Union...and by Soviet Union I mean Singapore


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi guys,

so here's an update of whats going inside the shok demo truck and also some pics of them 

Head unit.

Alpine #F1 DVI 9990 + H9990.























































For speakers front stage:

I'll be running Ground Zero GZPC + GZPM 3" high mid, 3 way active setup


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

For sub stage,

I'm using 2 Big Shok V1 18" woofers





































To power the subs will be the Shok Big Daddy!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Battery Bank will be 10 pieces of ABX AGM 75aH batteries in the back 










Power cable used in this truck will be my Reference Pro CCA 5285 strands 1/0 awg cable 

You may wonder why I choose to use this cable when i have access to the Competition and Elite in my store? I have great confidence in my entry level 1/0 awg product. I stand behind my entry level 1/0 awg cable 










Now for my front stage amps

I'm using 2 pieces of Ground Zero Reference XS amps, 1 4 x 120 watt amp and another 2x 200 watt amp 

here's some pics of the amps and some gut pics


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

We did some prior testing with these amps, some interesting AB results .

these are the little brothers of the big reference series amps .

anyway, stay tuned for more !

cheers all!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow, some serious p0rn.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi guys!

Sorry for going missing for some time, but anyway, here's some more install pics of the system.

The front stage will be a 3 way active one. Tweets and mid range will be in the A pillars.

So here we go:

guys decided to try a new way to get the base of the pillar to mould to the dash


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Driver side






















































wrapping it up


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

some putty




























and its ready




























keep a look out for more!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Very beautiful model you have made....


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Now its time for the doors

I got a hook up with STP down here. Used their bomb on the doors .

also, had the door pods made for the 6"e20drivers.

some pics for you guys 

stripping the door





































STP Bomb


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Another layer of STP goodness to absorb road noise 











outer layer
































































and the final layer to damp out any stray vibrations anywhere










the door speaker mounts





























Next up, some wiring fun. heheh,, stay tuned!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

VERY nice!!!Very much looking forward to the finished product


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Beautiful equipment!
Looking forward to your progress. 

Can you explain how you made the base of the pillars? I can't make out what exactly you used. Thanks!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

jcollin76 said:


> Beautiful equipment!
> Looking forward to your progress.
> 
> Can you explain how you made the base of the pillars? I can't make out what exactly you used. Thanks!



the base of the pillar, we used saw dust and ca glue  was trying it for the first time to save time. haha.. and it worked! haha


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys!

How is everyone doing! Hope everyone is doing fine!

Anyway, here's some more pics! 

A pillars got wrapped





































and now for some batteries!

One of the local distributors is a friend of mine and got me hooked up with these AGM batteries. each of them is 75aH. got 10 of them in the back.

so some test fitting














































hmm.. with the amp..



















now to get the battery rack done



















stay tuned for more soon!


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

this build is incredible!


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, you've got a serious project going on there. Nice looking work!!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

headshok said:


> Driver side


I know this is going to sound weird but this picture reminded me of the smell (that's right smell) of my favorite old car stereo shop. It was a mix of MDF, spray glue, and fiberglass. It just hit me when I saw that pic. Good memories.

P.S. somebody put your steering wheel on the wrong side.  :laugh:


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

what subs are u gonna use.......GZ Plutonium or something else from their woofer line


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi all,

finally got some time to arrange out the wiring pictures for my truck.

Anyway, here it goes.

I'm using a total of 8 runs of Shok Reference Pro CCA in my ride. well, i extremely confident in the capabilities of my CCA cable and i'll run it in my own truck  

This will be my competition/ daily/ demo truck  Cars down here cost literally more than an arm and a leg, so cant afford to have a few demo cars around 

anyway, here's the pics

pulling the first run.. 














































dam forgot that i had sleeves lying around














































8 runs of 1/0 awg running under the truck


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Adding more tubing for additional protection under the truck. we're a tropical country and weather here can get pretty crazy.. hahaha..










getting it all zipped tied up














































and now to get all that wire out onto the truck bed



















and we are done 










amp rack coming up soon! stay tuned!


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Those amps look almost exactly like DLS ultimates...except more gold.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

So now, after having got the wire pulled, we move onto the battery and amp rack.

I'll be running 10 pieces of ABX AGM batteries. the local distributor is a friend of mine, so he hooked me up 

so here it is.. 

a test fit first.

the Shok Big Daddy, aka 8.5k










getting the rack cover done .
































































got it sprayed black first


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

batteries going into their new home.. heheh



















The lid i got for my truck was a 2nd hand lid ( flew it in from Australia), had to replace some rubber parts so as to keep the bed water proof.





























hmmm.. got wire??










stay tuned for more... pics coming up soon!!!!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hey all!

now for some sound dampening!!

I'm using STP as sound dampening for my whole truck  I got the Bomb in my doors and now for gold for the rest of my truck.

bad thing abt the mit triton are that they are really noisy inside. a layer of STP gold does wonders!

anyway, here are the pics!

the lovely truck











got it hooked up to the charger

let the dampening begin!





































now for the roof





































hmmm.. even looks quieter now


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

carpets goes in










and we are done 

next up.. more amps  heheh


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Those wheels look are classic and look great with that truck/lift and color! BTW, any close ups of the door panel speakers? Did you have to cut the plastic door panel out to clear the door midbass? It looks like you mounted the door midbass grill to the plastic door panel? Just curious as that's what I did in an old work van....


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Beautiful install so far Russell!!! Loving that SHOK stuff here in Canada too!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

This build is looking really nice.

Those amps have some very nice boards....haven't seen a board layout like that.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

niceguy said:


> Those wheels look are classic and look great with that truck/lift and color! BTW, any close ups of the door panel speakers? Did you have to cut the plastic door panel out to clear the door midbass? It looks like you mounted the door midbass grill to the plastic door panel? Just curious as that's what I did in an old work van....


hi mate

if u look at the sound dampening of the front doors, u can see we did a new baffle that is bolted to the door frame.

the speaker goes into that baffle and we cut a hole inthe plastic pannel so that the speaker " comes out"

so effectively, the speaker is mounted to the door frame, not the plastic panel 

hope this helps

Cheers

Russ


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi guys

So if you guys refer to the previous few post, i had a battery rack made out of MDF

that dam thing decided to break on me, thank goodness i didnt have any amps inside when it broke! 

so I had a steel metal rack made to hold the batteries this time. the frame is bolted to the bed.. 

so here comes the pics

The metal frame










the 10 ABX AGM batteries




























had to trim off some of the frame to fit the battery terminals










now to add the buss bars! saved a lot of time using them!
































































and its time to finally charge up these babies!!











stay tuned for more!!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys!

Now that the battery rack is done, its time for the highs and mids amplifiers.

so anyway, here is what is going in. Its a simple 3 way active front setup..

tweets and mids powered by the GZ Reference 4 XS , Mid bass powered by the GZ Reference 2 XS.

Headunit and Processor is the Alpine DVI 9990 + H9990 ( #F1 status)

so here goes

Front shot of the truck 










getting the HU wired up




























laying out the 9990 processor










an idea on the layout










using the FW 324 PD as a ground and FW 124DB as a power distro

Interconnects and speaker wires are prototype stranded wires. these will be the new FLO V2. i got a very special mix of copper inside these cable.. 










now doing the base board for the amp


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

the lovely FLO plugs.



























now to run the power to these amps. My front battery is already too cramped up, so we're pulling power from the rear battery bank. these amps are gonna be happy with POWA!

Using Shok Reference Pro 1/0 awg cable. Sad thing is, i sold most of my red 1/0 awg cable, so i had to make do with the grey that i had left 










pulling fromt he bed thru the fender





































directly into the fuse distros and ground block










Lastly, pulling the woofer cable. Using Shok 8 awg power cable 




























Stayed tuned to part 2 soon!

cheers!


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

damn, this build is getting pretty sick.


I would have to put those amps on a rotissere or something, Id never be able to decide which side i would rather show off. Hurry with part 2!!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bradknob said:


> damn, this build is getting pretty sick.
> 
> 
> I would have to put those amps on a rotissere or something, Id never be able to decide which side i would rather show off. Hurry with part 2!!


damn right!


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Are you running fans on the amps?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

are those RCA's from Furutech?

Very nice equipment


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

LBaudio said:


> are those RCA's from Furutech?
> 
> Very nice equipment


yo mate

those RCAs are the new materials that will be in the SHOK Industries FLO V2s.

I had the factory send me the raw strands for testing, tested out well, so used them in the truck. 

the production run will have a casing/ shielding over them. haha.. 

Cheers mate!

Russ


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Love the rings for the pillar mids.... I would love
to have a set of those made up.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLO V2 will be killer Russell!!!! Can't wait to see those too!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi guys!

now for the 2nd part of the highs and mids amp build.

the amps



















cardboard cut out of the covers



















got the covers up





































now for the fuse distro block ( FW 124DB)




























getting the cover up for the fuse distro


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

pulling some fabric over it




























add some bondo




























sanded down




























getting everything wrapped up in vinyl










putting down the covers










add some lights and bam! amp rack down










stay tuned for more fun stuff coming up soon!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Simple but impressive..


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys!

So now that the front stage is done, its time to wire up the rear.

safety first, fuse holders

Using a big bunch of the Reference Lite fuse holders ( a whole lot of them)




























mounting them



















thinking what can be done on this side of the battery rack



















running the woofer wire 





































next up, the fun parts. keep a look out!

cheers all!


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

SUBD!!!!!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hey people!

now got the good stuff.

its time for the BIG DADDY to be mounted! for those asking, amp is just a simple 8.5kw amp  




























the amp base





































some holes for some kind of ventilation



















time to soder up the wires



















test fitting the inputs 










top view




























RCA may look whimpy, but looks can be deceiving 

getting ready to wire up the amps.. 9 positive and 9 negatives inputs.. heheh

all with the SHok Reference Pro 5285 

More fun coming up soon!

cheers!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys!

and now for more fun!!!

Time to get the Big Daddy Hooked up!

Man i love these inputs!

but a big pain to wire up! haha










a little acrylic cover





























finally done











Now to hook up the rear batteries:



















now to hook up the front battery

i have 4 runs of +ve and 4 runs of -ve.

Since i have easy access to some copper buss bars, might as well use them


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

making a little stand for the fuse holders
























































and getting the ground wires and big 3 wires all hooked up



















a little cover test fit










and finally done










and a little sneak on whats coming up next


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi guys!

and now, as request by some, its time for what goes inside the cabin 

Since this is a pick up truck, and there's no way i can do a blow through and no way in hell i'm doing a wall ( truck's too expensive to mess it up that way)

It'll be easier to just have a massive box in the back seats.

BUt anyway, first thigns first, gotta build a frame to hold the box down to the truck 

so here goes:

guess there'll be more more back seat action for me now 




























test fitting














































all done










heehhe..

and now lets see what we hve here




























stay tuned in for more


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi guys!

now its time for the woofer box

This box is sort of a temp box as I have something in the works and those motors are kinda big, not too sure if they'll fit inside this box as space is a little tight

Total volume is around 9 cub ft. It was supposed to be tuned around 32hz, but i think i kinda mis-calculated the port length ( too long), so its tuned a little lower 

anyway, here are the pcis

using 1" MDF all around, 























































i got dual 6" precision ports




























cutting out the port hole










test fitting


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

checking out the front baffle



















sub lying around










sub hole cut out























































gluing on the 2nd baffle










screwing it down


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

now test fitting it into the truck



















checking to see if the mounting holes line up with the mounting points










taking a quick snooze 











Stay tuned for more!

cheers!


----------



## danielp (Jan 6, 2010)

Tuned in


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Damn, talk about cars that go BOOM!


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

sweet baby Jesus that is one sick build!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

so you guys have your own line of amps and subs? build is freaking awesome by the way!!!!


----------

